# Who is doing your tax return?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Since I no longer operate a business and have limited deductions ive been using H and R block the past few years. 

Ive been wondering if im better off using a free online preparing service like simpletax.ca or if I should just continue with HR? 

My return is basic with one income T4, and RRSPs held in three different accounts (one via our work plan, one from pc financial for a very small amount and my final via td). 


Is this straight forward enough to calculate my own taxes properly or what would you suggest?


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a big believer that everyone should have the ability to do their own tax return. Starting the process of learning how to do it when your return is simple will reduce the likelihood of errors and create confidence to continue doing it yourself if it later becomes more complex. Even if you ultimately decide you don't want to spend the time doing your own, you should know enough about the process to look over a return prepared for you by an external agent. If they make mistakes, CRA will hold you responsible, not them. So you want to know enough to pick those up in advance of filing.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used UFile for the past several years.

http://www.drtax.ca/en/UFile.aspx

With a T4 and RRSP contributions you should be able to complete your tax return in 15 minutes. They make things real easy for you.


----------



## protomok (Jul 9, 2012)

+1 for UFile.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I've been doing my own taxes for years using StudioTax which is free to download. Best to try a few of the free ones and see which one you like best.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Westerncanada said:


> My return is basic with one income T4, and RRSPs held in three different accounts (one via our work plan, one from pc financial for a very small amount and my final via td).
> 
> Is this straight forward enough to calculate my own taxes properly or what would you suggest?


I went to H&R once and watched her type in a handful of numbers. "That's it?" "Yup.." Took it home and did it myself instead with StudioTax (free) and have ever since

Doing your own taxes with 1 T4 and RRSP with today's computers is as simple as data entry.. understanding how to lower your taxes is harder but when you go to H&R it's already too late for that.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

TurboTax


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I do my own using the tax software at work. I am an accountant, after all.

With that said, if your return is simple, use StudioTax, UFile, or Quicktax. If it's a bit complex, please see an accountant but whatever you do, avoid H&R Blockheads! I spend more time fixing their mistakes on simple returns and costing clients more money in the long run because of what they do!


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

NorthKC said:


> I do my own using the tax software at work. I am an accountant, after all.
> 
> With that said, if your return is simple, use StudioTax, UFile, or Quicktax. If it's a bit complex, please see an accountant but whatever you do, avoid H&R Blockheads! I spend more time fixing their mistakes on simple returns and costing clients more money in the long run because of what they do!


Wow... I am embarrassed, at first I thought everyone was being a bit harsh to H&R Block.. then I go to simpletax.ca just out of curiosity to see what it would show as my refund and literally H&R block entered my Province incorrectly and cost me over $1400 that I never would have even thought to check! 

Unreal.. I am going to go in there tomorrow and have a flip out.. but honestly, Shame on me.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Westerncanada said:


> Wow... I am embarrassed, at first I thought everyone was being a bit harsh to H&R Block.. then I go to simpletax.ca just out of curiosity to see what it would show as my refund and literally H&R block entered my Province incorrectly and cost me over $1400 that I never would have even thought to check!
> 
> Unreal.. I am going to go in there tomorrow and have a flip out.. but honestly, Shame on me.


That's unfortunate that you've had to experience that. With that said, there are some really good H&R Block franchises and Liberty Tax Services who takes pride in their work but they are few and far in between. If you find a really good one, stick with them. Enjoy your money back!


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Well.. now that I have checked, there is errors in both 2013 and 2012... and now I guess i have to ask the follow up question is my best bet to correct these myself with the T4 Adjustment form from the CRA Website?

Man do I feel stupid.. but i'm glad i learned, I will definitely be doing my own tax's in 2014.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

If it's just the employment province change then yes, fill out the T1 Adj form for EACH tax year that there is an error in. I wouldn't trust H&R to fix this right and since you don't owe any taxes, there's no benefit to them doing it. Don't forget to say "thank you" in the comment box of the form. I've noticed that T1 Adjustments seem to be processed a little more quickly when you say that!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i do my canadian on simple tax
i have used them for 2 years in row
donated nothing in the first year and $20 in the second
very easy to use

i also recommend adjustedcostbase.ca where i very meticulously keep my buys and sells for adjusted cost base
it is free, well done and easy to use

i am glad i do when it comes to tax prep


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I have always done our returns. Nothing rocket science about it, just employment income for my wife, dividends and capital gains for the both of us. 

Ironically, it is the low income people that could often use the help because of all the tax credit fiddles here and there, but none of that ever applies to us, just many lines of zeros. Most of the time I just apply the zero to the end spot and don't even bother to derive the zero. Like Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football, every once in a while I'll run through the calculations just in case there is something for me, but the football always gets pulled away.

hboy43


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

For many years I used Turbo Tax to do my return, but the last couple of years I have used Studio Tax. Turbo Tax walks you through the process a little more, asking questions along the way about various deductions you may qualify for. You can Netfile using either program, and Studio Tax is by donation.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

TurboTax here. DIY. Like other comments, I think it's a good exercise, certainly if you have a simple tax return to file (T4s, RRSPs, T5s) to do your own.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Me. Will likely use turbo tax.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Doing my own taxes is something I've never been comfortable with and my tax years are rarely straightforward. I've been dealing with an accountant in Kitchener for many years and the service from her has been very good. She responds to email, even throughout the year if I have a tax question she usually responds as soon as she sees it. And her price has not changed very much through the years.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

TurboTax, I've been using it for the last 3 or 4 years. After doing it a few years in a row, it's now at a point where it automatically importants the previous years information and all you do is enter any changes in address/relationship/etc., put in the new T4, T4a's, RRSP's, etc. and file it. Takes me about 10-15mins.

I did it the old fashioned paper way one year right out of school... never again. I'll gladly buy the TurboTax and split it between a few people.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

For all involved.. thank you for the responses again. . Is it worth getting paid software when there is free options?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have an accountant. Did my own until 2006. Then went to an accountant and refiled back to 1999 and had a nice refund. We have relied on the accountant for filing and tax advice since that time-with good results. After next year our tax returns will become more straightforward again so I may use a package.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I have used Studio Tax for years and love it. Very straight-forward and FREE!


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Did our tax returns (and occasionally for friends) by hand for many years. Then had used Quick Tax (Turbo) for years after but an online forum introduced me to Studio Tax last year. I liked it the best of all the free online softwares. Used it and was impressed. Will probably use it again this year.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a feeling the above posts by Rebecca and Koogie are users who registered merely to plug a specific product/spam the forum? If you agree, please click on the "report post" icon anytime you suspect spam.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

the-royal-mail said:


> Does anyone have a feeling the above posts by Rebecca and Koogie are users who registered merely to plug a specific product/spam the forum? If you agree, please click on the "report post" icon anytime you suspect spam.


Actually I just joined the forum since people on other forums (like FWF and ER-org) recommended it. Can't speak for the other poster. Won't bother to post again and sorry that the coincidence distressed you.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

H&R block tax preparers are paid minimum wage.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Koogie said:


> Actually I just joined the forum since people on other forums (like FWF and ER-org) recommended it. Can't speak for the other poster. Won't bother to post again and sorry that the coincidence distressed you.


I was just about to post that, if you were the same Koogie who posts on FWF then you've been contributing there for a couple years.......don't leave please.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Nemo2 said:


> I was just about to post that, if you were the same Koogie who posts on FWF then you've been contributing there for a couple years.......don't leave please.


damn, sorry.. buggered that up. ""Won't bother to post *ABOUT IT* again and sorry that the coincidence distressed you.""

I'm not leaving... not that much of a drama queen... lol


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Koogie said:


> not that much of a drama queen... lol


Our mods do not tolerate references to Gay Thespian Royalists! :biggrin:


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

OK no problem. Just wanted to be sure. Carry on.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Nemo2 said:


> Our mods do not tolerate references to Gay Thespian Royalists! :biggrin:


Well, I am only one of those three things ... :biggrin:

And if I do end up shilling for something on here... it'll be for something way more lucrative than a free tax software site..

now I shall go tend to my tax sheltered swampland portfolio.

Cheers.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Quite entertaining for a tax question lol 

I think ill give studio tax or simple tax a shot in January. . And will spend the time between now and then correcting all of my previous returns with these h&r blocks folks


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

My husband and I are both not a fan of doing our own taxes! 

The last couple years, a friend from high school who took accounting has been doing them for us. We pay her $50 and she does a great job, never any problems and very trustworthy. We always get a return, but even if we didn’t, we’d still pay her to do it to avoid the headache…LOL.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We do not prepare our own tax returns but I do use Studio Tax to do pro forma's.


----------



## Garciasutral (Dec 19, 2014)

*Property Management Geelong*

How to send your Self Assessment tax return online.o send your Self Assessment tax return online, you can either: use the HM Revenue and Customs ( HMRC ) free Self Assessment Online service ...






............................................
*Property Management Geelong*


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

NorthKC said:


> .. please see an accountant but whatever you do, avoid H&R Blockheads! I spend more time fixing their mistakes on simple returns and costing clients more money in the long run because of what they do!


+1 on the Blockheads!

$700 error on my return and I had to report to BBB before they would make things right.

AVOID


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I assume that UFile, Turbotax, etc will include the new income splitting for families in their software, but I can't find any mention of it on their websites and the new software is already available for purchase. Did the proposal actually pass?


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

nobleea said:


> I assume that UFile, Turbotax, etc will include the new income splitting for families in their software, but I can't find any mention of it on their websites and the new software is already available for purchase. Did the proposal actually pass?


The proposal did pass. The family tax cut is effective for 2014 tax return. They may send you an online update for the software.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Did get an email from them about pricing, etc. but haven't seen Turbotax in the stores yet have you?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Did get an email from them about pricing, etc. but haven't seen Turbotax in the stores yet have you?


Should be in select places. Costco has it at $29.79 (at least via their online store delivered to your door).


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I have been using Studio Tax for the last couple of years to prepare tax returns for myself and family members.

I prepared my brother's tax return last year. Turbo tax calculated more refund than Studio tax due to incorrect calculation of Working Income Tax Benefit. Contacted Studio Tax and they informed that their calculation was correct...didn't believe them (who doesn't want more refund)....tried to upload Turbo Tax return but CRA didn't accept it. Finally uploaded Studio tax return and accepted by CRA.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Proformas for what exactly?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I do a proforma tax return for both of us to determine, ball park, how much we will owe. I like to know prior to meeting with the accountant. I also want an idea of how much, if any, I will have to remit during the year. I also want to see if we are both in the same tax bracket, and if not be prepared to discuss with the accountant potential avenues to adjust and save tax liability in the next year.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

the-royal-mail said:


> Does anyone have a feeling the above posts by Rebecca and Koogie are users who registered merely to plug a specific product/spam the forum? If you agree, please click on the "report post" icon anytime you suspect spam.


So I signed up in August and just waited for this thread?

Very rude to suggest that I'm a shill.

This was actually the first time that I was brave enough to post, because I thought the topic safe enough to voice my opinion about.

Thanks for the very warm welcome.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for the misunderstanding Rebecca, I hope you can once again feel free to post your opinions as they are welcome here.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

fraser said:


> I do a proforma tax return for both of us to determine, ball park, how much we will owe. I like to know prior to meeting with the accountant. I also want an idea of how much, if any, I will have to remit during the year.  I also want to see if we are both in the same tax bracket, and if not be prepared to discuss with the accountant potential avenues to adjust and save tax liability in the next year.


That makes sense.. and a great idea for anyone to cross check there current tax situation. In fact, had I not done this (after starting this thread) I would have been out over $2000 in money that i'd already paid the government. 

I still think I am going to do my own moving forward because they are simple and I've been playing around with Simple Tax and think this is going to be easiest for me moving forward.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Rebecca said:


> So I signed up in August and just waited for this thread?
> 
> Very rude to suggest that I'm a shill.
> 
> ...



Rebecca

I cant speak on behalf of the other poster.. but I can tell you I read the forum for 6 months prior to signing up and stating my opinion as I had more to learn then I did to share. That said, I'd encourage you to take part despite the comments in this thread as it's a great place to pick up tips, information etc. 

I don't believe there was any intended malice in the suggestion, and hope you stick around either way


----------



## axelis (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll take my chances and post as well... (wondering what kind of feedback I'm gonna get): I used H&R Block services twice (my first 2 tax years in Canada), then when I realized they were basically putting numbers in a cell, I used their free software (with discount codes) for a few years, except one year I did my wife's return on paper (she does not work but still had some income - the kids UCCB stuff and some savings account - and even though it wasn't much to report, it was a LOT of paper!). Last year I made the switch to StudioTax when H&R updated the UI for their software (but I still used it to double check the numbers) and it worked well for me (not super intuitive at first though).


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

accountant in town for over 20 years


----------



## axelis (Jan 13, 2015)

How much an accountant charges approx if you have some "basic" investments (T3, T5, cap gain/loss, some US dividends...) but no rental income or complex things?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been doing mine and the wifes for years, have been using TurboTax. Never any issues and really easy to use.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been using the same accountant for years, but he retired last year and I don't really dig the young guy that took over his practice.

This year I'm trying SimpleTax. To feel more comfortable I did a test run and put in all of the info I gave my accountant last year for 2013 (T4's, T5's, Cap gains/losses bills etc..) to see if I came up with the same amount owing as my accountant did, and I did! It was literally less than a dollar off.

So seeing that I basically have all the same stuff to file this year, I'm going to go ahead and use SimpleTax & feel pretty confident in doing so. I'll donate $20. They've been great at answering any questions almost immediately!


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

I do my own taxes.


----------



## Allan Madan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Madan Chartered Accountant*

It is beneficial if a specialized accounting firm files your tax returns with CRA. 
We are able to answer any tax questions and provide consulting based on your individual circumstances. 

We have an in-depth expertise in a wide variety of tax services. 
Please visit us. 

Sincerely, 
http://www.madanca.com
Madan Chartered Accountant


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

Allan Madan said:


> It is beneficial if a specialized accounting firm files your tax returns with CRA.
> We are able to answer any tax questions and provide consulting based on your individual circumstances.
> 
> We have an in-depth expertise in a wide variety of tax services.
> ...


I specialize in tax but would say that the vast majority of Canadians (i.e., the ones that only have basic tax slips) wouldn't receive much benefit from paying a specialized accounting firm to do their personal taxes as slip returns are nothing more than data entry. Widely available tax software is often much cheaper and will produce the same result.

Now I whole-heartedly agree with you with respect to tax services provided to business owners. In this case, the owner is receiving (often significant) value in the form of tax savings/deferral. That's where my career is based. Others may not be business owners but may have complicated situations where it warrants the work of an accountant (e.g., they're non-residents, they're planning to emigrate, or even if they have lots of investment transactions).

FWIW I am only being picky about this because in the three posts that you have made since signing up earlier today, you've self-promoted your firm in every single one. I don't see that as being what this forum is about.

Cheers,
WiseOwl


----------

